# Team WTF?! 2004 in review



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Video

Right-click and "save as" if it gives you any problems. MPEG-4. Needs Quicktime 6ish.

(We need more in-car, on-car, and out of car video of other Team WTF?! team members next year.)

(easily offended should cover their ears...bad language alert)


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> (easily offended should cover their ears...bad language alert)


I've yet to hear any of yours to date that didn't need a language warning!  :rofl:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

THAT was funny! Nice work, Clyde. :thumbup: 


.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

LOL.... hey, if you can't have fun doing this stuff, why do it. 

Glad you see you're not taking yourselves too seriously. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> I've yet to hear any of yours to date that didn't need a language warning!  :rofl:


 I've yet to drive in a manner that didn't call for it. :eeps: Too bad I didn't have all the parts I needed to hook up the camera in Topeka...there would have been some really juicy clips.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Too funny. Excellent work!

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

NOW I understand.

Camille liked the video.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> NOW I understand.
> 
> Camille liked the video.


We have two of these for you. I think Clyde has them...










Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Starring:

Nick spinning and Clyde's ass.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Starring:
> 
> Nick spinning and Clyde's ass.


Loop and Poop.

Alex


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> We have two of these for you. I think Clyde has them...


I don't have them anymore. I gave them to someone today. :eeps:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

·clyde· said:


> I don't have them anymore. I gave them to someone today. :eeps:


WTF?! :tsk: 

No problem. I have naughty pictures of the business owner with small animals.

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> WTF?! :tsk:
> 
> No problem. I have naughty pictures of the business owner with small animals.
> 
> Alex


 .......................................................................................................................


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Funniest 

Video

evAr. 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> We have two of these for you. I think Clyde has them...
> 
> Alex


I have them, some guy named Jeremy dropped them off at my wife's office. 

Thanks, the LTW will wear them proudly. But not on the doors.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> I have them, some guy named Jeremy dropped them off at my wife's office.


 Clydemy, you totally fooled me. Not that that's a huge feat.



Pinecone said:


> Thanks, the LTW will wear them proudly. But not on the doors.


For the same reason that they won't be seen on Bren's hood. 

Alex


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Clydemy, you totally fooled me. Not that that's a huge feat.


I get that a lot :eeps:



> For the same reason that they won't be seen on Bren's hood.


For the same reason not on my hood or rear doors.

Glad you got them, Terry...I know she was tempted to keep one for the office.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Well after I figured out WHO she was talking about. Because she had the same initial reaction. Who the heck is the Jeremy character. 

And you should have brought her one also.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> And you should have brought her one also.


My wife might suggest that you give her one of yours. 

Alex only had so many and he told me to give you two. :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Video
> 
> Right-click and "save as" if it gives you any problems. MPEG-4. Needs Quicktime 6ish.
> 
> ...


That was some funny stuff. :rofl:

Man, now that I gots me my super duper T42p with DVDR and authoring software, I gotta get with Doeboy and make a SCTS tribe year in review video too. We had a lot of fun watching it at the last tech session. :thumbup:

I am unfortunately now used to the Turbo, and think that it's slow... until I saw the SCTS tribe Sears Point footage. I had no idea the Turbo actually looked pretty fast when taking the turn 11 pass. :yikes:

Now next year should be even more fun, when more of the guys can move to B, and we can all run together and mess with each other (cough, pesky powder blue car at my passenger door at turn 7, cough). :bigpimp:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> My wife might suggest that you give her one of yours.
> 
> Alex only had so many and he told me to give you two. :dunno:


OK, so it is Alex's fault.


----------

